# Mantis Religiosa - European mantis



## Jackson (Oct 16, 2005)

Wouldnt mind keeping this species.

Anyone have any interesting stories/facts about this species?

Or does anyone have any of these for sale?

Jackson


----------



## Ian (Oct 16, 2005)

I have 3 wild caught ooths at the moment, these are pretty large actually. I have to say, caught my my grand mother, which was a suprise, as she has pretty short sight, so was prety chuffed. I would be willing to sell one of these, but would like to hatch out the other 2.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Jackson (Oct 16, 2005)

I presume your gran caught it abroad?

How much would an ooth be? What are they like to keep and care for?


----------



## Ian (Oct 16, 2005)

Il email you..

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Jackson (Oct 16, 2005)

Where in the world are Religiosa found?


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 16, 2005)

Hey,

I think they're ound in warmer parts of Europe, but not sure where exactly.

Maybe Spain?

I need some backup on this one.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Ian (Oct 16, 2005)

yeah, france, spain, and many other countries I believe.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 16, 2005)

whoops,

sorry not very specific when I said the European mantis is from parts of Europe lol :lol: .

But yeah just what Ian has said I think.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 16, 2005)

They are in the U.S. to  i have female that layed and egg on tuesday


----------

